

Tent - The Protocol for a Decentralized Web - arkokoley
https://tent.io/

======
zoowar
Neither tentd nor buddycloud seem to be attracting many users. Another
contender, pumpio, may have better results as the protocol developer has
chosen to replace the ostatus protocol running identi.ca with the pumpio
protocol. Sometime later today identi.ca is expected to complete this
transition to pumpio. This will jump start pumpio with about 25k active users.

